# Outlook.com vs. Gmail: Android app showdown



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Microsoft's Outlook.com Webmail service recently passed the 25 million active user mark, a milestone the company celebrated by releasing an Android app for Outlook.com. The supposedly new Android app is part of the software giant's plan to take on Gmail, Google's critically acclaimed Webmail service, which has about 425 million active users.

Microsoft recently hired a research firm to recruit an unspecified number of Gmail users to see how Outlook.com measured up to Gmail. Microsoft claims that 4 out of 5 study participants said they would switch to Outlook.com because of its clean user design, improved spam blocking capabilities compared to Gmail, and Outlook.com's photo and document sharing capabilities.

Read More


----------

